# Ruger LCP ammo



## nelskc

Picking up my LCP tomorrow and trying to see what everyone is using for self-defense ammo. I read a column in handgunner, the operator was using Buffalo Bore .380 +P 90 gr. J.H.C. He stated great penetration while still achieving .55 caliber mushrooming, and over 1100 fps through the LCP (all verified in ballistic gel). He seems to think this is the definitive load for self-defense for this gun because a lot of the other loads have minimal penetration (according to his experience). 

I have been using golddot .380 90 grain JHP for my Bersa and Kel-tec, but can’t find any ballistic information on penetration and/or expansion. Anyone have information on what they are using? I understand most the big brands will feed and fire perfectly, but there is a pretty big difference in performance. Since this will be my main carry gun in the heat of Arizona, want to have the best ammo.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

I use Remington Golden Saber 102 gr BJHP or Cor-Bon 80 gr DPX for SD, depending on the mood I'm in. They both work well with the LCP and I've had no failures with either one. I've had good luck with all of the ones shown below....










I may be wrong and I'm going _'only'_ with what I've read.... and that is: there are no _true_ +p loads for the .380Auto, even tho some manufactures advertise +p in that caliber.

Have you shot the tiny LCP or it's cousin the P3AT? I can't imagine holding on to one of those pocket pistols much less doing quick, accurate follow up shots using +P ammo. There's just not much to hold onto. All I can get around the grip of my LCP are 1 1/2 fingers....


----------



## Old Padawan

Find a quality HP that will feed. Run 50 – 100 rds through the gun. Use those. 
Don’t over analyze the possible performance. One round is not going to stop an assault significantly better than another. 
People spend way too much time debating 20 fps performance against 15 grains of weight. Does the ammo work in the gun? Does the round stay in the body most of the time? Does the round let air in and blood out? These are the important questions. 
The best thing you can do to increase your chances of surviving an armed encounter is not buying bullets guaranteed to hurtle your dieing attacker 30 feet in a spray of blood and gore. The secret is get legitimate training and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## nelskc

I have shot and owned a P3At, so I am familiar with them. I have seen numerous +P loads for a .380 from different companies, so I guess I would be confused why they would false advertise for .380 but it would be correct for other calibers? Also I'm sure the gun would run flawlessly through 15 different brands of HP, but why would we not compare ballistics to insure we are getting the most capable round? I want all the advantages, and you are saying that ballistics do not matter? I agree they will all put holes in them, but bigger and deeper holes are an advantage isn’t it?

For example I read in a gun magazine that a Winchester SXT 95 grain JHP .380 penetrated 6" and mushroomed 30% its original size. Same conditions Spear Goldot 90 grain JHP .380 penetrated 10.1" and mushroomed 68% of its original size. Same ballistic gel, you don't think one of these rounds might give me a better chance in a armed encounter?

I understand proper technique, shot placement, and overall efficiency is most important, but I think ballistics should at least be discussed, no?


----------



## hideit

speer 

and there is a good article on the LCP in the latest FMG Handgunner


----------



## Joeywhat

I use Hydrashock or Golden Sabers. Last review I read of .380 loads gave DPX is rather abysmal review...I've been considering Buffalo Boar hard cast as well. No expansion but very good penetration.


----------

